# ,  / > Icom >     ICOM IC-R75

## new

!

       1103  -    .     , ICOM IC-R75   .     eham-e    .            .            .

1)       Synchronous AM Detection. , -   ,   Synchronous AM Detector   .    Synchronous AM Detector?        .

2)        Synchronous AM Detector-,     ?      .   ?

3)      -    ?       ? , ,    .

4)     -     . .      ? ,  ,        -   .    -      -     .

, ,        : http://universal-radio.com/catalog/index2.html     /          -  /  .

     ?  ,  ,                   ?       .

,         .

5)   :  ,     .       ?

    , ,   -.       4.     !

----------


## new

> !  ,  .
> http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum -         .
>       ,  .  
> 
>     ,  - ,       -     ,        ,    .
>   -     DSP,       ,    ,      .
> 
>    -    http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum    ,            .


  !     DSP.     .     ?      ?

                  .

----------


## new

,  ,   ?

http://universal-radio.com/catalog/wideant/2320.html

     ,         ?       .   10 kHz  500 MHz           ?     .

P.S.    ,          .   -   .      .

----------


## RW9CC

, ,.  .
-     ,         COM- -   -?      "" ,       ...  ...      ..    ...     ...      .       ,  !
P.S.       , .  1-    1-, 2-  2-, 3-  3-  ..  -         Kenwood TS-570  Yaesu FT-950.       ?
     -,    ,      USB  .

----------


## RW9CC

> *RW9CC*,    :


,     .      .       ?

----------


## RW9CC

> *...*
>     R-75


  ,     .  ,    .   -       , , .. ""       . , ,  ,   ( -   )    ...

----------


## aleksandr130

-     ,       .

----------

RW9CC

----------

